# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  Howdy Guys

## jdm01

Just stumbled across this site from another plaice - looking good guys !! Keep up the good work.

{{See what I did there? Plaice/Place!!!}} Whho ho ho ho ha ha ha rofl ;0)

Jdm01

----------


## Gary R

Glad you found us jdm01

hope you enjoy our forum and keep coming back.
Please tell us a bit about what sort of setups you have and how you heard about us 

Regards Gary.

----------


## Nemo

hi jdm01, welcome to whats going to be the best fish keeping forum on the net....

Enjoy!!!

----------

